# Software mit automatischer Serien-Mitschnitt-Funktion?



## Jazzmiiin (1. Februar 2016)

Hallihallo,

ihr kennt doch so Software-Rekorder, mit denen man Filme aus Video-on-Demand-Diensten wie Amazon oder Netflix mitschneiden kann. Habe aber bisher noch kein ordentliches Programm finden können, mit dem man eine ganze Serie mit einem Klick aufnehmen kann. Also ohne jede einzelne Folge extra anklicken zu müssen. Weiß jemand ob es überhaupt Software mit so einer automatischen "Serien-Mitschnitt-Funktion" gibt? Ich bin für jeden Tipp froh! :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

wir haben bereits einen Thread, der sich genau mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Schaust du hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208836-filmeserien-von-netflix-runterladen/


----------

